# rut?



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Im in northeastren ohio, i was just wondering if anyone has seen any hot chasing yet. i have not yet. in the next few days we will have what the natives called "the hunters moon". will the full moon coinceiding with the start of the rut really kick it off? im in the woods as much as i can be, but not half as much as i have been other years(new job), any input would help alot, thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The moon mean zilch, nothing. The first two weeks of Nov will be the best time, just like every year. Really, anytime you can get out between now and Thanksgiving is time well spent.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

No... not quite. I was just out last night and had a shooter buck filling his stomach in a bean field while a big doe and her two yearlings walked right in beside him... he paid her no attention.

IMO- the full moon helps them to be more nocturnal... but it tends to get them on their feet a little earlier in the evening. The clear skies last night was just way too bright.. they didn't start showing up until almost 7:00.
I hope next week is cloudy / slash drizzly rain ALL WEEK!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BaddFish said:


> No... not quite. I was just out last night and had a shooter buck filling his stomach in a bean field while a big doe and her two yearlings walked right in beside him... he paid her no attention.
> 
> IMO- the full moon helps them to be more nocturnal... but it tends to get them on their feet a little earlier in the evening. The clear skies last night was just way too bright.. they didn't start showing up until almost 7:00.
> I hope next week is cloudy / slash drizzly rain ALL WEEK!


And I could list a hundred instances that show the opposite is true, but that doesn't make me right either. The moon theories have become a good excuse of the years for poor hunting, but in the end they mean nothing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I hate hunting in the rain. I hope we have high pressure and cool temps all week. 

The moon is not a significant factor in deer hunting. I believe weather is far more important. Then, hunting pressure, buck-to-doe ratio, forage availability etc. The moon is way down the list.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. maybe the natives called it the hunters moon because they had enough light to hunt all night. Too bad for us that is not an option. I swear some wise old deer out there know this and take full advantage.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I forgot to say that it's okay to believe in moon theories if someone wants to. I just don't like newcomers to be led to believe that it's scientific fact, when it's far from it. Jeff Marray is the hunting industries Madam Cleo. He made a lot of people believe and made some money from it, but it's all BS.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I seen some young bucks "harassing" does in the Mosquito Refuge youth hunt Sun. The does are not ready yet but the bucks soon will be. As mentioned in an earlier post the first two weeks in November are usually the best no matter what. Bucks should start"cruising" good here in about a week. But as they say you can't shoot one sitting on the couch. Anytime your in the woods you have a chance.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was out this past Sunday afternoon...first time putting any kind of scent out this year. I had some 307 on a wick about 15 feet from the base of my tree.....about 6pm I had a 2.5yo 8 point show up about 40 yards from me. He caught the scent of the 307 and proceeded to work his way to the base of my tree....he lip curled 3 times on his way to my tree. He was on the scent but I believe it was more in curiosity rather than full on rutting activity....but cool to see nontheless. I agree that the first two weeks of Nov will be the prime time...the amount of daylight triggers it all!! You have to BE there to make it count. Good luck!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, i have a half hour to hunt after work, next week i wont be able to hunt weekdays at all with the time change. i did see a small 6 pt last night about 200 yards away in a field. i thought what the heck, maybe his daddy is around too, and broke out the rattlin horns. that little guy came on a dead sprint straight to me! i dont know who he thought he was but he had some additude. on his way to me he made a sappling feel his wrath! fun to watch, but his daddy never showed up. i worked in concrete before and always got layed off around november. now i have a better job in a warehouse (money wise) but i dont get those all day hunts on a tuesday anymore. beginning next week im officially a weekend hunter


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

You may see some smaller bucks harassing Does, but that's just child's play. Those bigger bucks won't be up and moving for another week. Any spare time in the next couple of week's should be spent in the woods. Good luck to all.


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey buckzye, The big boy i stuck on friday after-noon came in on a bee line! top lip curled up and huffin through his nose!!!!!!

http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af196/slammer77/jasonsbigbuck015-1.jpg


----------



## hughesj14 (Dec 8, 2006)

Went yesterday from noon till dark seen 15 deer

noon till 3 seen 4 deer small 6 point and three does 6 point was acting all goofy 
from 3-5 was the hottest part of evening seen 10 deer couple good 8 points and a small 6, every buck was roaming came in smelt around chased does a little, necks were swelled up like beach balls on 2 of the bucks i seen


BUCKEYE


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Farmer where i hunt reported seeing a buck chasing a doe yesterday evening in a hay field.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

*10/7/09*

I heard a few reports from guys at work this past week who saw some YOUNG bucks chasing does , this AM I saw a small buck traveling a field edge just inside the woodline with 3 does behind him following , I thought to myself why is he not following the does ??

I also saw a large body deer working the same field edge at great distance but not sure what it was, in my imagination it was a monster :!

I agree anytime you can get in the woods this month go for it , I came to OGF tonight to read if anyone else was seeing "the chase" begining

I think we need a real cold snap and a few frosty mornings 

Get out in the woods when you can guys , the "peak rut" can be whenever your in the right place at the right time

The past 3 days I found alot (and I mean alot!) of deer scrapes all over a field edge that were not there a week ago

That promped me this morning to begin using tinks 69 ,however the deer i saw payed no attention to the smell and just walked right on through

I already filled my doe tag and Im holding out for a trophy , Im layed off all next week and go back to work the day after veterans day so i have some great time to hunt

I have a good feeling that when we get a few frosty mornings hopefully this coming week they will start chasing


*P.S.*

I never payed much attention to the moon phases and cant say im a "believer" however I will say that during november full moons and "hunters moon" I did witness on more than 1 occasion deer behaving nothing short of crazy in southern Ohio (Athens County) , and on one instance at hign noon we saw some deer walking the road and my wife made a comment "this is like bizarro world"

The moon may make them behave different and im sure that opinion is a debate in itself 

good luck guys


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

In the nov. issue of american hunter, Mark Drury says "with the way the full moon is lining up, I think this could be the best week of rut hunting we've seen in years, especially if we have cool weather." The article also says that the full moon will expose more midday buck movement. I have never paid much attention to the moon and deer movement, however I will say that this is the first November week, where I have seen bucks everyday. Also, I saw the biggest deer I have ever seen, at 9 am. I'm not saying I'm a believer, but it does seem like I've seen lots of movement this past week.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Guys long story short... the deer may be rutting lol

or maybe its the moon...



long story short

sat in woods till 10 am saw doe only 

opened tinks 69 and began grunting with a flextone call , 2 bucks charged in , huffin and puffing , from opposite directions

my wife took an 8 pt who was bound and determined to find either the tinks 69 OR the deer that was grunting at him 

its a big deal for us because its her first bow kill and first buck
if you want the long story look here
http://ohfishing.com/NEWS/?p=2650#


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been out the last 3 days, and just got back home. I'm hunting around Marietta, OH. Kind of a bummer weekend for my group down here. Thursday was our best day for sightings, and just seeing deer. Friday, my brother got not one, but two.....he he he....shots at a nice 8 with a kicker, but missed both times. Saturday, seen a coupe nice bucks, together, but out of range. This morning, I seen one nice shooter by himself in a cut soybean field.....grunted and lightly rattled to him, but he calmly turned away and walked off. About 1pm I had two does walk across the soybean field, but they really didn't appear to be carrying their tails or acting like they were in yet, and nothing came thru after that. I've got all kinds of nice bucks on cam this year, so I would think that I would be seeing a lot more action if the rut had started......or.....the are across the fence where I can't get to them.
My buddy, in Belpre, did see a bruiser with a doe this morning, but wasnt in range....said it was right on her tail.
Anyone else around my area seeing anything?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to you and your wife JV1!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

If you believe moon phase affects hunting & fishing then this page is for you http://ohfishing.com/NEWS/?p=2659


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks guys thanks


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Hunted hard in Guernsey County Saturday and Sunday, and saw bucks chasing both days. 

At one time last night there were 6 different bucks within sight of my stand. Hopefully some of them will make it through to next year. There was some real potential there. 

Saw one big boy on Saturday evening, too far out, guarding 2 does. Wind was right, and decided to try to make a stalk on him, then I started losing light too fast. Backed out so I wouldn't disturb them, hoping to get a shot at him on Sunday. Sunday saw tons of deer, and at least 8 different bucks, but he wasn't in the mix.

While walking out last night, had a decent 8 chase two does hard past me at 20 yards and never paid one mind to me. 

There were bucks grunting and chasing all day both days. Just never got a good shot at the big boy. Now is the time to be in the woods. If they were chasing on a 70 degree day, I would guess this week will be even better.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

My dad has been hunting around marietta the last two weeks, including this morning, and has only been seeing does by themselves, with nothing chasing them... I know someone around tuscy, and they are chasing like crazy right now.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

this morning i saw several doe groups all on the move . and a lone buck with his nose buried in the leaves headed somewhere in a hurry , tried to turn him couldn't get him to break away from whatever it was he was so interested in

cooler tomorrow maybe a little wet


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

I was in hocking this morning and saw a buck about 100 yards down a valley, tried grunting and bleating at him. He would look over but never came up to the ridge. While driving out around 11am I see a BIG buck running across the road, then see the doe 20 yards in front him that he is chasing.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

This evening was a great one , I had a buck sneaking in on the same trail i saw a big bruiser on a few days ago , I got ready to shoot and he popped out , only a 6 point , exciting still but not what im looking for in this area , so I hung my bow and reached for my camera , he would wander off and i would soft grunt him back , he came to me @ 12 yards 3 times looking for the deer that grunted him , he had a decent body but the rack was not big , will be good in a year or 2 though !

i took the pictures with my cell phone so they are not the greatest

I also saw 4 doe come to the field edge and skirt the woodline away from me feeding , and when I returned to the truck my buddy was sitting in his truck talking on the phone and another 6 point walked 10 yards from his truck and in front of the headlights 

I already filled my doe tag and with my wifes buck we have enough meat , im hunting for a dandy that I know is there , there are alot of big ones running around , it felt good to shoot the camera instead of the bow
I think tommorow Im going to take a better camera now that im being picky 









[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BR7cONzFXso&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BR7cONzFXso&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

p.s. they really seemed to be moving tonite


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

well i had the most exciting day in the woods EVER

early in the dark a bunch of doe came in crashing in under me

I thought i head some coyote or dogs and thought nothing of it, they bed down 20 yards from me on the field egde and stayed for 10 minutes , then they went into the field and were staring across it

i saw deer , alot of them , 2 great bucks and 4 or 5 decent bucks and a whole lot of doe's 

the 2 bigger bucks had singled out 1 small doe and were running her in figure 8's

the smaller bucks were harassing the rest of the doe's

they all disappeared into the woods and minutes later more doe's came crashing through

I left the woods for a quick lunch and upon our return we saw a HUGE buck in the middle of a 100 acre cut field in the sun chasing a doe , he was HUGE

tommorow should be GREAT the chase is on in this neck of the woods


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Just starting to heat up here around Belpre. Seen two bucks chasing today, but on a heck of a show. Only seen deer this morning though. Really confusing down here right now. Don't know if the hot weather had them down this afternoon or what.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I cant wait till tomorrow, i believe its my day!:!


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Well guys after an exciting morning I shot my buck , not the buck i wanted but i saw him!!

I settled for an 8 point and a tie with my wife....

I am happy with the buck but another has had me up all night and unshaved for a week, but i must admit it feels good to be done

I have to go back to work next week so I settled short of my goal but it still feels good , my wife & I both tagging 8 points from the same stand, this same stand that an 11 or 12 point was missed monday
anyhow thats 3 in the freezer 
my wife wants to do the muzzloader thing but my freezers are full and i really dont want to shoot something i dont really need , so I guess Im wrapping it up this season

Later on I will share some digi pics from the woods and tell you how it happened but right now i have to run to the butcher


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

to view some more pictures visit the thread in this "bucks & does" forum called "when the corn gets cut"


----------

